# What is a "trial embryo transfer"



## Doasgemmadoes (Jan 12, 2013)

Myself and my husband are attending our "Information Day" at Barts this week and the letter refers to me having a "trial embryo transfer". 

Is anyone able to tell me what exactly this is? What will they be "transferring"? It surely can't be our embryo as we aren't starting our IVF treatment this week.

Thanks everyone


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi.

I wish you lots of luck on your cycle. I would imagine that they will just use an empty catheter in order to see how easy the transfer will be. When I had a mock transfer, they just used two different ones so that when we actually had something to transfer, they new which one to use and knew how easy/ hard the transfer would be.


Xxxx


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

That's exactly right, in the 'dummy transfer' they just familiarize themselves with the best way into your uterus, so it is a nice smooth transfer on the day it counts.
In my case, they needed to go for a 'hard' catheter instead of a flexible one, I am not exactly sure why but it didn't hurt and I got pregnant on my first ever IVF cycle! Best of luck x


----------



## knickerbockerglory (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi

I had a mock ET too. the reason I had one is because i had a previous LLETZ treatment (cells removed from cervix after a bad smear). the LLETZ can sometimes cause a small amount of scarring on the cervix which may make it more difficult to insert the catheter so they do a mock ET a couple of weeks before ET to 'rod it out' so to speak!

At the mock ET they also found that I had a kink in my cervix so it was good that they also found this out ahead of the real ET.  they made notes for the embryologist on what equipment to use (there's something that straightens it out). this sounds horrible but in fact I've had 3 ETs and all have been absolutely fine no pain and its basically like a smear, you feel a little bit of cervical tickling going on but no problems!

on the day  of your real ET they want to make sure that it all goes as quickly and smoothly as possible so the mock ET is just to iron out any niggles ahead of that.

Good luck

Nicx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

I've never had one before either but my new clinic does them and has done quite a lot of research into them. As the others say really, my clinic apparantly makes detailed notes about what size 'bits' to use! Distance to go etc. etc., very detailed by the sounds of it and they feel that the embryo, that you have worked so hard to get,   we all get them, shouldn't just be 'shoved' (to use their words) back in randomly. Sounds very logical to me so quite pleased they do it as I have had some tricky transfers. Will be weird to be having that without a little embie going back in though but hopefully all will be worth it


----------

